

Manchester United to launch its own social network for 500 million fans - cek
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2011/11/01/manchester-united-to-launch-its-own-social-network-for-500-million-fans/

======
cek
Wow. Highly skeptical they can pull this off. Why not just focus on Facebook?

